# High End Equipment up on eBay.



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

BNIB Brax x1400 4 channel car amp (sinfoni alpine jbl audison mosconi amplifier) | eBay

Focal Dual Monitor amp w/ DSP (Mosconi Audison Brax Tru Alpine Kenwood Pioneer) | eBay

BNIB Focal 165 W-RC Limited Edition car speakers Be Utopia Beryllium Tweeters | eBay


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

Few days left


----------

